# Hawaii (kauai) mma gyms???



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

sup guys,
its lookin like im gunna be living in kauai and i was wondering if anybody here has knows of any mma gyms on that specific island.
if anybody has some info that would be awsome.

thanks, mmawrestler


----------



## HeavyRob (Nov 3, 2008)

((waiting for BJ Penn joke...))


----------

